# Chicken for Dinner



## Green Hornet (Feb 5, 2007)

Decided I needed a little time in the smoke. I put a bird on a soda can full of my Homebrew Scottish Ale and we will see what happens. I am putting a few Ales in me too, just to see what happens! :P


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 5, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND WWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

Go Hornet.  Keep them pics comming.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 5, 2007)

Beer looks great!!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds good Hornet.  Let us know how you and the birds make out.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Lookin' good GH


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2007)

Way to be GH! Why do you waste homebrew on a chicken?


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 5, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Way to be GH! Why do you waste homebrew on a chicken?


I think a hot chick is worth a good beer!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 5, 2007)

Looking good GH.  Glad to see you didn't get blowed away down there.


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

The beer does look good.


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 5, 2007)

It turned out OK. The rain kinda messed up the temp a little, so we ate a little later than I wanted. :roll:


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 5, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> The beer does look good.


I have to make it once a year. In July so it will be ready this time of year. very strong, very malty, very little hops. Good winter beer. Kinda like a Guiness but more of a kick to it. Most of my beers are made to be drunk right away but this style needs to age for severavl monthe to mellow out the high alcohol content.


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll have to remember to come down this time of year.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey GH, kind of a heavy beer to be drinkin in July eh?
How long of a shelf life does it have?
Guiness is the only beer I use for chicken, it realy does leave a great flavour in the meat!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks great GH


----------



## john a (Feb 6, 2007)

Good looking chicken, nice and moist.


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 6, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> GH, Did you make this before or after your oblong pie? Looks greta Bud.


That's cold!


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 6, 2007)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Hey GH, kind of a heavy beer to be drinkin in July eh?
> How long of a shelf life does it have?
> Guiness is the only beer I use for chicken, it realy does leave a great flavour in the meat!


I just make it in July. It has to age and mellow til now. 7 to 8 months is a long as I have left it. As long as it is cool and dark it will last that long. The high alcohol content protects it.
In July I like to drink a Ginger Beer.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Feb 6, 2007)

Ginger Beer!

With a splash of dark rum, perhaps?


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 8, 2007)

A wee dram of the Glenlivet goes nice with it


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> A wee dram of the Glenlivet goes nice with it



A wee dram of the Glenlivet goes nice with ANYTHING!


----------



## Finney (Feb 8, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":y3m0b9cr]A wee dram of the Glenlivet goes nice with it



A wee dram of the Glenlivet goes nice with ANYTHING! [/quote:y3m0b9cr]

Especially good with several more.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially good with several more.  [/quote:2m1qtog5]

That's is correct! Glenlivet goes extremely well with Glenlivet!


----------

